# The "Signature Injury" of the GWOT is... Low Testosterone?



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2019)

"If low testosterone (Low-T) and hormone imbalance is statistically at least as common as TBI/PTSD, it should be more regularly considered as a possible cause for many of the symptoms society is so eager to label as mental health disorders.  This, not PTSD, may well be the "signature injury" of the Global War on Terror."

*link*

*If nothing else, it's at least a bad ass picture.*


----------



## Gunz (Aug 21, 2019)

That's interesting. If in fact it turns out to be service-connected it'll be a few hundred years before the VA accepts it. I can attest at least to sleep deprivation/hyper-vigilance wearing you down.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 21, 2019)

It's true, the data is starting to catch up.  But it's not new: they came up with it doing post-mortems during Vietnam.


----------



## Blizzard (Aug 21, 2019)

Sadly, for some pilots, this may be the :signature injury" 😕:
Former fighter pilots developing aggressive cancers: Is radar to blame?


----------



## Board and Seize (Aug 21, 2019)

On the other hand, testosterone levels in American men have been declining for _decades_.  This is a population-level issue.

This reminds me of the dramatic transformations several silicon valley CEO's have made, speculated to be primarily driven by testosterone therapy.  The before-and-after pictures are pretty Stark.  (yes, there's an MCU reference in there... yes, I'm a nerd)


----------



## Brill (Aug 21, 2019)

Next up GO #2: All units in the CENTCOM AOR will immediately cease and desist the “combat jack”.


----------

